# Help from people around Great Yarmouth



## FfionWinnie (16 November 2016)

Hope I'm in the right place geography isn't my strong point. I'm travelling down from Scotland to Gt Yarmouth soon to collect a pony and will be in a 3.5t van box thing. We are meeting some friends for lunch and I also need gluten free. Came across this lovely looking place:

http://thediningroom.me

Does anyone know it and is there any chance of parking the box in the area do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (16 November 2016)

I used to live in Great Yarmouth - you might want to post in the East section.

However while I know of the property, and it has always been café - I don't know of it in its current incarnation. Depending on when you are actually going, you might want to call ahead and check they are open as the town really scales back in the winter. 

What you could do, is see if you can meet in Norwich, as it is on the way to Yarmouth. Park the box in one of the Park & Rides (there are a couple off the A47) and bus into the city as there are a couple of highly regard gluten free places. My friend is a part-time food blogger and she rates The Gluten Free Café on Timberhill in Norwich.

Please also, if you are in a box, consider taking the A1064 and coming into Yarmouth from the top. It winds around a bit, and is a longer route with more roundabouts but the Acle straight is a heinous piece of road in a car, and with a higher sided vehicle and any wind at all, combined with you probably going slower than people want you to will leave you rocking gently in a layby


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 November 2016)

Thanks for the tips!!  Blowing a hooly at this end anyway!


----------

